# Ride to Montauk: Babylon crash



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone get a glimpse of the crash just after the Babylon start? I was in front of it and heard a loud snap and out of the corner of my eye, saw a guy go endo....

anymore details from other eyewitnesses?


----------



## kristin248 (Oct 19, 2010)

That crash would be mine. Thanks for asking about it. 

Stupidly trying to fix my bike computer as I was riding and my foot slipped and went into the wheel. I went right over the handlebars and landed on my head and face. The helmet was flattened and cracked - saved my life. Had to have my lip reconstructed with a skin graft. Lost some teeth and bone in my gums which is all in the process of getting fixed. And also had a spinal concussion and nerve damage in my hands. Was in the hospital for a week and recovering at home for 2 months. Freak accident. 

Still recovering from everything but I am just happy to be alive and thankfully everything will be fixed


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

kristin248 said:


> That crash would be mine. Thanks for asking about it.
> 
> Stupidly trying to fix my bike computer as I was riding and my foot slipped and went into the wheel. I went right over the handlebars and landed on my head and face. The helmet was flattened and cracked - saved my life. Had to have my lip reconstructed with a skin graft. Lost some teeth and bone in my gums which is all in the process of getting fixed. And also had a spinal concussion and nerve damage in my hands. Was in the hospital for a week and recovering at home for 2 months. Freak accident.
> 
> Still recovering from everything but I am just happy to be alive and thankfully everything will be fixed


Wow - glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

glad that you're recovering


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

wow. just wow. 

glad to hear you made it out alive!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow, Kristin, sorry to hear, just seeing this now, and hope you've had a full recovery by now. That was my first ride out to Montauk and it was a great deal of fun. Oddly enough we were the first group back and got to take full advantage of the hot showers and Blue Point beer. A good day in all.
We did another century out to there this past Sunday.


----------

